# Adaptive Music Adventures



## Kejero (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I'm starting a video series on adaptive music techniques. I know there's a small amount of people on here who are interested in scoring video games: this series may be for you! 

You may recognize 2 names in the credits: Erin Philleo (@Morodiene) performed the soprano singing in an operatic piece of music I wrote specifically for experimenting with a "hybrid" adaptive music technique. Fritz von Flotow (@FriFlo) helped me with the German lyrics. This piece will be thouroughly featured in episode #9. Until then, I hope you enjoy the series!

The Youtube playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNpTJ4IJdJqfio1aAwphtAIczWYs59op3


----------



## Harzmusic (Oct 17, 2017)

Subbed. This sounds interesting.


----------



## BenG (Oct 17, 2017)

Harzmusic said:


> Subbed. This sounds interesting.


 
Agree! Looking forward to the next episodes!


----------



## Kejero (Oct 23, 2017)

New episode online, focusing on vertical techniques!


----------



## HiEnergy (Oct 23, 2017)

Great video series. Well done!


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 24, 2017)

Recently did the Wwise intro courses. These will go well with them. Thanks


----------



## Kejero (Oct 30, 2017)

Episode 4 is now live!


----------



## Kejero (Nov 6, 2017)

New episode is out!


----------



## Kejero (Nov 13, 2017)

Episode 6 covers the coolest technique of 'em all: segments!


----------



## Kejero (Nov 20, 2017)

Transitioning between music states in the smoothest way possible: Episode 7 of Adaptive Music Adventures is now live!


----------



## Kejero (Nov 27, 2017)

In episode 8 we make a quick comparison between vertical and horizontal adaptive music.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 27, 2017)

This is a really cool series! Thank you for sharing. And I hope you're mom gets it.


----------



## Kejero (Dec 4, 2017)

Warning, we're going advanced! In this episode I explain how I created a hybrid adaptive music technique, by combining vertical and horizontal approaches!

Ideas, suggestions, criticisms... Everything's welcome! Also, anyone who has a better way to circumvent that bug (feature?) in Wwise, do speak up!


----------



## Kejero (Dec 12, 2017)

The final episode from Adaptive Music Adventures is now online!


----------



## Kejero (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's the full opera piece I wrote for my hybrid adaptive music experiment. Vocal performance by our very own and beautiful soprano @Morodiene .


----------

